# Orchestrator rates



## JohannesR (Aug 16, 2012)

As always, there are no hard and fast rules, but what is a fair fee for orchestrating a mock up?

I understand that orchestrators work on a per page basis (1 page = 4 measures).

EDIT: Found this on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchestration. I do not know if 60$ is relevant as of today, though.

"Orchestrators in Hollywood have always been paid "by the page" (meaning every four measures) with rates determined by the Los Angeles Local 47 Musician's Union. Score paper, usually purchased from Valle Music, Judy Green Music, or King Brand, would already have four barlines drawn on each page. However, most orchestrators today use music notation software (e.g. Finale or Sibelius) instead of writing the music out by hand. If the union rate is $60 per page and 20 measures were orchestrated then the orchestrator's bill would be $300 plus 10% for health and pension. Orchestrators also receive royalties from films recorded with AFM American orchestras. These royalties, also called secondary payments, are generated not from the film's theatrical release, but from secondary markets (e.g. cable television and DVD sales and rental)."


----------



## Daryl (Aug 16, 2012)

As much as you can get away with. :lol: 

D


----------



## JohannesR (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, Daryl. Now everything is crystal clear


----------



## Daryl (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL. However, the rate quoted seems reasonable, but remember that in some other countries orchestrators don't get health and benefits (whatever they are) and certainly not residuals.

D


----------



## JT (Aug 16, 2012)

From the New York musician's unbion:
http://www.local802afm.org/wage/orchestration.htm


----------



## JJP (Aug 16, 2012)

JT @ Thu Aug 16 said:


> From the New York musician's unbion:
> http://www.local802afm.org/wage/orchestration.htm


Those are the current AFM minimum orchestration rates for the US and Canada. Many orchestrators charge above these rates, but no one may charge less. Many charge significantly more if asked to work non-union. The pension (EPF) and health & welfare are added on to the total bill.

These are minimum page rates for straight orchestration. That is orchestrating from a harmonically complete notated sketch. Takedown/transcribing from audio or any electronic device (including MIDI) is billed hourly. In Hollywood, that work is often done by another person. If the orchestrator does the takedown, I've seen situations where the orchestrator just charges something like double her page rate to cover all the work rather than tracking hours.

If the orchestrator is asked to do any creative work such as filling out voicings, adding counter lines, or reharmonizing (i.e. the sketch is not "harmonically complete"), then the work is considered arranging. Arranging rates are negotiated but always exceed the applicable orchestration rate.

Finally be aware that these rates are only for the medium listed (film, Live TV, Broadway, etc). If the music is re-used in another medium beyond the original, (a broadway arrangement is used in a TV show) a new use payment is made to the orchestrator. Theatrical films also generate secondary markets payments when the film is shown outside of the theatrical market, that is on network TV, cable, in airplanes, etc. This structure keeps the upfront costs lower for the producers. They pay additional money only when the film or TV show generates revenue in other markets.

This is why smart orchestrators charge significantly more than union minimums if asked to work non-union. They are losing out on the potential back-end money, and they are getting no contributions to their health insurance or pension plans.


----------

